# 3D pros having fun. Some great shots of perfect form as well.



## mh532 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome all four of those guys are class acts.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video, that was great!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mh532 said:


> Awesome all four of those guys are class acts.


They all show us how well one has to hold a bow in the pros. Thing of beauty watching those guys shoot.
DB


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

lol just watched this on facebook


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

That was good.....


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

THis was hilarious.

I was in the target infront of the action. Our group might have left a snake behing???????? LOL I had nothing to do with it....except a good laugh.

WE had to wait for all the laughing to stop before we could continue the shooting. 

Real belly buster. Tim was still WHITE as a ghost when he made it to the next shooting stake.....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gjstudt said:


> THis was hilarious.
> 
> I was in the target infront of the action. Our group might have left a snake behing???????? LOL I had nothing to do with it....except a good laugh.
> 
> ...


Congrats on some fine shooting. 
DB


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's the video of the Gillingham Bow Press?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

gjstudt said:


> THis was hilarious.
> 
> I was in the target infront of the action. Our group might have left a snake behing???????? LOL I had nothing to do with it....except a good laugh.
> 
> ...


congratulations on another great finish, Gary. hope to see you at the ASA Classic.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Classic!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

That was great. 
We need that on the range some days, as it gets pretty stuffy with some shooters being all business all the time. 

Thank you Jason for shooting it and great camera work as usual. 
T. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Its good to see that we all have fun even in competition!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

thats funny.....wont be so funny when there really is a rattlesnake next to the target and Tim goest to pick it up LOL!!!...Guess hes wearing some sort of hand/glove on each hand now so maybe that will protect him!!!

Classis video and made me laugh......I think it would had been a lot funnier to see a Hammer meltdown if they kept telling him the arrow was still out!!! it wasnt far away he was heating up!!!!


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks db.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

nitroteam said:


> That was great.
> We need that on the range some days, as it gets pretty stuffy with some shooters being all business all the time.
> 
> Thank you Jason for shooting it and great camera work as usual.
> ...


That's for sure would have thought somebody died in the group that I was shooting in on sat even though I was trying to cut up


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's awesome. It's ridiculous to watch those guys shoot. I feel pretty good about my shooting, then I watch them and realize I'm nowhere near that level. 

Great video!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pope & Young 24 said:


> That's awesome. It's ridiculous to watch those guys shoot. I feel pretty good about my shooting, then I watch them and realize I'm nowhere near that level.
> 
> Great video!!!!


This video really shows how good there form is.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I think it also shows a great sense of humor, some great comaraderie, and the fact that it is NOT always blood serious out there...

My oldest brother will appreciate this "stunt" since he, too, was the victim of something similar up on Casper mountain when he was around age 12 or so...I managed to scare the pants right off of him with the "snake routine"....ROFLMAO.

Thanks for sharing this, Dan!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> This video really shows how good there form is.
> DB


Ya, a couple times I thought the video was buffering (frozen)......but it was just them holding that still.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

GWFH said:


> Ya, a couple times I thought the video was buffering (frozen)......but it was just them holding that still.


Was getting ready to say the same thing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

GWFH said:


> Ya, a couple times I thought the video was buffering (frozen)......but it was just them holding that still.


Hold like a rock should be saying for those Pros. Everyone of them has one more than a few major tournaments. Look like Hooter Shooters holding the bows. LOL
DB


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome video!


----------



## Anarchy_3D (Jun 26, 2012)

They got me with it on the practice butts... good one guys


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

www.bowjunky.com

Jason Corley

He just posted some more footage out there from Day 2 of the event.

If you can't find it you can also see it on my facebook page. 

Jason said he would be posted more footage as time permits in the comings days.


----------

